# Please help identify this plant



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

I got these clippings and have no idea what it is. I was told they are banana leaves. There is no such thing on the internet. Please tell me what this plant is. I have a top and bottom shot of them floating on the water.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

looks like a Hygrophila sp. to me.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Super! Thanks. I think so too after googling the plant.


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep

Looks like Hygrophila Polysperma


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is Hygrophila polysperma, and it is on the federal list of noxious, banned plants and should not be sold or transported. Make sure it is thoroughly dead if you need to throw any of it away.


----------



## josh1604 (May 7, 2008)

Agreed engold!
Great looking plant under good conditions


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank folks. Yeah I really don't need this as my 10 and 20 gallon are pretty full of other plants and have about 1.5wpg of light. This plant looks to need higher wattage as the foliage is pretty light green in color. Anyhow, I'll put some in and see how it goes.


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

That plant is very hardy.... it will grow and flourish......If you trim it right.... it could look really nice... but it really really grows fast.. especially if you have CO2 injected... either Fermentation pod or Gas.........

Later!


----------

